# Download unltd songs from Raaga.com



## shaalu07 (Oct 18, 2006)

Edited: FatBeing

pls note that when you play some of the downloaded songs while online, raaga.com people will warn you that you've illegally downloaded songs from raaga.com. to avoid this further, please change file names of the downloaded songs with real player as you desired, remove raaga.com from file tags.


----------



## aakash_mishra (Oct 18, 2006)

Well dude I was knowing it I told it to my sister somedays before and her name is also shalu.

First I thought that she is also in this forum..

Well a nice find..........


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Oct 19, 2006)

Well dude u can download online videoz songz..frm url snooper yaar


----------



## sysfilez (Oct 19, 2006)

can we d/l in mp3 formats?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 22, 2006)

isnt this illegeal....????

if this could be done in the raaga.com......then it could be done in other online music playing websites.....????


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Oct 22, 2006)

of course this is illegal! those songs are copyrighted and raaga.com i suppose pays tax or watever it is to get the rights..


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Oct 23, 2006)

stop downloading drm protected crap and get onto irc.
You'll know what i mean


----------



## alphaomega25 (Jul 15, 2007)

i hope this works......


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 15, 2007)

its illegal man


----------

